# GWT Hosted Mode



## shortys (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe angefangen mich mit GWT zu beschäftigen und hab mir zu aller erst vorgenommen ein Tutorial zu bearbeiten. Es geht um das Erstellen eines Logins, das spielt zunächst aber keine Rolle.
Ich möchte wie im Tutorial beschrieben das Modul für den Login testen und das im GWT Hosted Mode mit einer Konfiguration. 

Beim Ausführen der Konfig kommt dann folgendes:


```
Unknown argument: -style
Google Web Toolkit 2.0.3
DevMode [-noserver] [-port port-number | "auto"] [-whitelist whitelist-string] [-blacklist blacklist-string] [-logdir directory] [-logLevel level] [-gen dir] [-bindAddress host-name-or-address] [-codeServerPort port-number | "auto"] [-server servletContainerLauncher[:args]] [-startupUrl url] [-war dir] [-extra dir] [-workDir dir] module[s] 

where 
  -noserver        Prevents the embedded web server from running
  -port            Specifies the TCP port for the embedded web server (defaults to 8888)
  -whitelist       Allows the user to browse URLs that match the specified regexes (comma or space separated)
  -blacklist       Prevents the user browsing URLs that match the specified regexes (comma or space separated)
  -logdir          Logs to a file in the given directory, as well as graphically
  -logLevel        The level of logging detail: ERROR, WARN, INFO, TRACE, DEBUG, SPAM, or ALL
  -gen             Debugging: causes normally-transient generated types to be saved in the specified directory
  -bindAddress     Specifies the bind address for the code server and web server (defaults to 127.0.0.1)
  -codeServerPort  Specifies the TCP port for the code server (defaults to 9997)
  -server          Specify a different embedded web server to run (must implement ServletContainerLauncher)
  -startupUrl      Automatically launches the specified URL
  -war             The directory into which deployable output files will be written (defaults to 'war')
  -extra           The directory into which extra files, not intended for deployment, will be written
  -workDir         The compiler's working directory for internal use (must be writeable; defaults to a system temp dir)
and 
  module[s]        Specifies the name(s) of the module(s) to host
```

Was das Problem ist kann ich mir leider nicht erklären. Vielleicht ja einer von euch ;D
Link zum Tutorial: D-Blog  Blog Archive  Gwt-Ext “Login” example

Hab die Schritte einer nach dem anderen genau wie beschrieben abgehandelt, aber bisher ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Geeeee (6. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich einfaches Problem:
Du nutzt GWT 2.x, da gibt es kein Hostedmode in dem Sinne mehr. Schau dir mal die aktuelle Doku von GWT an. Du kannst alles dann im Browser direkt ausführen (mit Plugin für IE, Chrome und / oder FF).


----------



## shortys (6. Mai 2010)

Danke.


----------

